# Bynum Progress



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From Boqorka @ CL:



> Kupchak was on AM570, he says Bynum looks good, you wouldn’t even know he was injured. The swelling in his knee is way down. He’s working out in gym and looks to be on schedule.
> 
> Last night. Joe McDonnell show. He said Bynum is on schedule and looking great, still no prognosis on Ariza, he will be evaluated in a few weeks to see the progress.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is great and encouraging news. I hope they both come back as planned (or possibly a bit sooner ), so the they also have time to gel with the newest acquisition.

I think Andrew should come out a lot stronger, considering he probably wasn't able to exercise his legs and I'm guessing upper-body workout is all he's doing right now. A couple pounds of added muscle wouldn't hurt his toughness.

Here's too a quick and thorough recovery.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good news to hear.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Definitely for me. I need Andrew back for my Fantasy!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This is good news to hear...hope its true...better than hearing the rumor 
that he'll be out for the season.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm not sure I buy it considering the reason the made the Gasol deal was that Bynum supposedly WAS NOT ON SCHEDULE. They said it was nothing the day it happened so it's a little hard to buy into anything, PARTICULARLY, Mitch Kupchak has to say. There's no need to rush him, let him rest for the postseason.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

naw you really think mitch is going to pass up on gasol knowing that bynums making speedy progress?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good to hear. Hopefully he will come back from this injury stronger than he left


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

koberules24 said:


> I'm not sure I buy it considering the reason the made the Gasol deal was that Bynum supposedly WAS NOT ON SCHEDULE. They said it was nothing the day it happened so it's a little hard to buy into anything, PARTICULARLY, Mitch Kupchak has to say. There's no need to rush him, let him rest for the postseason.


That was just speculation from Dufus Bucher. Do you really think Mitch would have passed on the Gasol deal if Bynum was ahead of schedule? It was a no brainer regardless of Bynum's health.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> That was just speculation from Dufus Bucher. Do you really think Mitch would have passed on the Gasol deal if Bynum was ahead of schedule? It was a no brainer regardless of Bynum's health.


He passed on Shawn Marion b/c he didn't want to give up more than Kwame Brown and Vladimir Radmanovic. *He passed on Carlos Boozer b/c he thought anything more than Chris Mihm and Brian Cook WAS TOO MUCH TO PAY.* The man is a moron. *Simply jumping on the bandwagon because he finally grew a pair doesn't constitute a great GM AND DOESN'T SAY A LOT ABOUT THE INTEGRITY OF LAKER FANS.* Considering how many voices we have coming out of that front office we have absolutely no idea who was the real driving force behind that deal considering and Mitch and Jim wouldn't do anything for four years.

Wasn't it only a couple of months ago that there was a "FIRE MITCH KUPCHAK CLUB"?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Excellent! Hopefully he's only out another 12 games or so.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Wasn't only a couple of months ago that there was a "FIRE MITCH KUPCHAK CLUB"?


That was my club! :yay:

But then we got to put cool banners in our sigs, so I got rid of it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well this is certainly different news than "chance he wont come back this season"


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> He passed on Shawn Marion b/c he didn't want to give up more than Kwame Brown and Vladimir Radmanovic. *He passed on Carlos Boozer b/c he thought anything more than Chris Mihm and Brian Cook WAS TOO MUCH TO PAY.* The man is a moron. *Simply jumping on the bandwagon because he finally grew a pair doesn't constitute a great GM AND DOESN'T SAY A LOT ABOUT THE INTEGRITY OF LAKER FANS.* Considering how many voices we have coming out of that front office we have absolutely no idea who was the real driving force behind that deal considering and Mitch and Jim wouldn't do anything for four years.
> 
> Wasn't it only a couple of months ago that there was a "FIRE MITCH KUPCHAK CLUB"?


How is he a moron? Sure he was offering very little for Marion and Boozer, but he offered little for Gasol too... and look how he turned out in that situation.

In order to get Marion we would've needed to trade Odom most likely, and I'm not even sure Phoenix would really want Odom.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

marion for odom+picks or whatever = great deal for us

at the time though, i think it was considered a lateral trade? and boozer wasn't the player he is today yet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

koberules24 said:


> Wasn't it only a couple of months ago that there was a "FIRE MITCH KUPCHAK CLUB"?


Yes. 

Don't get on the Laker fans are fickle bandwagon. I am the only passenger allowed on that train.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, "a minimum of 8 weeks" seemed overly cautious considering no tearing in his patella tendon and just minor lateral cartilage damage. If he's already in the gym than the 8 week prognosis might end up being more like 7 weeks. Or hell, maybe even 6. No need to rush, but the more time Bynum and Gasol get together before the playoffs, the better.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

According to some people it sounds like ESPN said he looked terrible. Anyone watch this ESPN segment? I wouldn't be surprised if Bucher was the one reporting this.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

good news


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> He passed on Shawn Marion b/c he didn't want to give up more than Kwame Brown and Vladimir Radmanovic. *He passed on Carlos Boozer b/c he thought anything more than Chris Mihm and Brian Cook WAS TOO MUCH TO PAY.* The man is a moron. *Simply jumping on the bandwagon because he finally grew a pair doesn't constitute a great GM AND DOESN'T SAY A LOT ABOUT THE INTEGRITY OF LAKER FANS.* Considering how many voices we have coming out of that front office we have absolutely no idea who was the real driving force behind that deal considering and Mitch and Jim wouldn't do anything for four years.
> 
> Wasn't it only a couple of months ago that there was a "FIRE MITCH KUPCHAK CLUB"?


I love that you of all people posted this.. :lol:

If you had your way the team would be the LA Kobes, what do you know of being a Laker fan when you only care about Kobe?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

koberules24 said:


> He passed on Shawn Marion b/c he didn't want to give up more than Kwame Brown and Vladimir Radmanovic. *He passed on Carlos Boozer b/c he thought anything more than Chris Mihm and Brian Cook WAS TOO MUCH TO PAY.* The man is a moron. *Simply jumping on the bandwagon because he finally grew a pair doesn't constitute a great GM AND DOESN'T SAY A LOT ABOUT THE INTEGRITY OF LAKER FANS.* Considering how many voices we have coming out of that front office we have absolutely no idea who was the real driving force behind that deal considering and Mitch and Jim wouldn't do anything for four years.
> 
> Wasn't it only a couple of months ago that there was a "FIRE MITCH KUPCHAK CLUB"?


You'd have to be pretty daft to believe that we could have gotten those players for the names that you tossed out.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

koberules24 said:


> He passed on Shawn Marion b/c he didn't want to give up more than Kwame Brown and Vladimir Radmanovic. *He passed on Carlos Boozer b/c he thought anything more than Chris Mihm and Brian Cook WAS TOO MUCH TO PAY.* The man is a moron. *Simply jumping on the bandwagon because he finally grew a pair doesn't constitute a great GM AND DOESN'T SAY A LOT ABOUT THE INTEGRITY OF LAKER FANS.* Considering how many voices we have coming out of that front office we have absolutely no idea who was the real driving force behind that deal considering and Mitch and Jim wouldn't do anything for four years.
> 
> Wasn't it only a couple of months ago that there was a "FIRE MITCH KUPCHAK CLUB"?


Someone's a little cranky. 

I think when you said the man is a moron you meant to say the man is a candidate for executive of the year.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm still a charter member of the Fire Mitch Kupchak Club.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/printedition/la-sp-streeter10feb10,1,4892590.column


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I just read this on espn.com. I don't know the credibility of this Broussard guy, since I don't spend much time on espn, but it sure would be awesome if he was right .

"Chris Broussard: I spoke with someone very close to Bynum a few days ago, and he said AB was fine and on schedule. Now, could he be lying? Possibly. But the few sources I've spoken with close to the situation have assured me he'll be back before the end of March. Without him, the Lakers would still be a contender, but I wouldn't pick them to win the West."


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I just read this on espn.com. I don't know the credibility of this Broussard guy, since I don't spend much time on espn, but it sure would be awesome if he was right .
> 
> "Chris Broussard: I spoke with someone very close to Bynum a few days ago, and he said AB was fine and on schedule. Now, could he be lying? Possibly. But the few sources I've spoken with close to the situation have assured me he'll be back before the end of March. Without him, the Lakers would still be a contender, but I wouldn't pick them to win the West."


Oh yeah Chris, he's definitely lying to you. Bucher is obviously correct that he could miss the remainder of the season, because we all know he's NEVER wrong. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, I can't wait to see Bynum back in action.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I really can't understand why the Gasol trade has generated "maybe Bynum isn't on schedule" speculation. First off, 8 weeks was quite catious. second, that trade was a no-brainer. you make that trade 100 times out of 100. Gasol is a 4. Bynum is a 5. There skill sets are hardly similar, and they actually complement eachother quite nicely. seriously, wtf?


ric bucher is becoming about as credible as Jack Hayley (SP?)


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Silk D said:


> ric bucher is becoming about as credible as Jack Hayley (SP?)


Close: Haley...And yes, he's making Peter Vecsey look like Nostradamus.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

andrew and pau haven't even played together yet. im not 100% sold on the two being able to play together.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

afobisme said:


> andrew and pau haven't even played together yet. im not 100% sold on the two being able to play together.



Me either, I mean how often has having two 7 footers that play different positions in the lineup actually worked out?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

My only concern would be if there's enough shots to go around. But in terms of style, I'm not seeing what the concern is. Pau doesn't WANT to bang with bigs. He would rather be in the high post, shooting jumpshots. Andrew operates 8 ft and in. both are adequate passers, especially pau. I'm much more concerned about Lamar's role than Andrew's.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah imo, when you think about it, these two guys playing together SHOULD work.. but who knows. im reserving judgment.

but if pau becomes just a shooter alongside bynum, what's the point in having him? pau does actually play in the low post (but yeah yeah, he's still not really a banger), so what would andrew do if he were to operate on offense?

imo, there should never be a moment where either bynum or gasol is NOT on the floor (as in, when bynum is sitting down.. pau will play. and when pau's sitting, bynum will be in).


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

afobisme said:


> imo, there should never be a moment where either bynum or gasol is NOT on the floor (as in, when bynum is sitting down.. pau will play. and when pau's sitting, bynum will be in).


Completely agree. In fact, I hope Andrew is consistantly out there with the second unit, where he can do the most damage. 

the thing about the Triangle is that nobody really has a "position", you kinda have to know all of them. Pau will be most effective on that weakside "pinch" post. Andrew will of course be most effective on that strongside pivot. They can always switch, or go to pick'n'roll, or whatever. again, I just don't see the complication. As far as offense goes, I'm not sure there is a much better fit at the 4 than Pau, maybe KG. The reason why I was never a big fan of his was his D. But we still have Andrew to get his back (when he returns).


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Me either, I mean how often has having two 7 footers that play different positions in the lineup actually worked out?


The Spurs did it with David Robinson and Tim Duncan - Twin towers!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

ii9ce said:


> The Spurs did it with David Robinson and Tim Duncan - Twin towers!


Yep. Hakeem Olajuwon and Ralph Sampson were pretty effective too for awhile.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

That was sarcasm fellas


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> That was sarcasm fellas


:lol: I guess we didn't quite pick up on that.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

How many times has two 7 footers NOT worked out well.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> How many times has two 7 footers NOT worked out well.


Jon Koncak and Tree Rollins/Kevin Willis didn't exactly set the league on fire.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> *New Deal for Bynum*
> Bynum, while rehabilitating his injured left kneecap, has been busy with off-the-court matters back home in Los Angeles.
> Bynum has signed on with William Morris Agency in Beverly Hills to represent him in off-court marketing and endorsement opportunities.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Having two seven footers back in the lineup is going to effect Odom the most. Kobe and Gasol will continue to work on the weakside while Bynum rather than Odom will be spoonfed opportunities on the strong side. Pau and Drew will play well off of each other, but Odom will be pushed further out to the perimeter. These wide open cuts to the lane and 1 on 1 opportunities we're seeing from Lamar will be few and far between. He won't operate with the same freedom. This is why I'm not sold on Odom as a fourth option, unless he can recognize where the ball needs to go and decide quickly. He is hitting wide open jumpers and rotating well defensively which is so far so good. With Odom, how long will this continue?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Having two seven footers back in the lineup is going to effect Odom the most. Kobe and Gasol will continue to work on the weakside while Bynum rather than Odom will be spoonfed opportunities on the strong side. Pau and Drew will play well off of each other, but Odom will be pushed further out to the perimeter. These wide open cuts to the lane and 1 on 1 opportunities we're seeing from Lamar will be few and far between. He won't operate with the same freedom. This is why I'm not sold on Odom as a fourth option, unless he can recognize where the ball needs to go and decide quickly. He is hitting wide open jumpers and rotating well defensively which is so far so good. With Odom, how long will this continue?


Right, but no one will be able to leave Bynum or Gasol or Kobe. That leaves Lamar an easy path to the basket, a wide open look, a dish to our 3 pt threat, or the best case scenario; someone leaves one of the three aforementioned players and Lamar gives it to them to dunk the **** out of it. Its really a good situation anyway you look at it.

What we want from Lamar is his rebounding (which has always been consistant) and good perimeter defense (which has been more or less suspect.) Im thinking he can deliver those aspects, but then again, this is Lamar Odom were talking about.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Right, but no one will be able to leave Bynum or Gasol or Kobe. That leaves Lamar an easy path to the basket, a wide open look, a dish to our 3 pt threat, or the best case scenario; someone leaves one of the three aforementioned players and Lamar gives it to them to dunk the **** out of it. Its really a good situation anyway you look at it.
> 
> What we want from Lamar is his rebounding (which has always been consistant) and good perimeter defense (which has been more or less suspect.) Im thinking he can deliver those aspects, but then again, this is Lamar Odom were talking about.


I agree. I don't think there's any way that this hurts Odom's game. Bynum returning is only going to continue to open things up for him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Once we get Bynum back into the middle, our perimeter defense should improve because players will have to think twice about driving into the lane with Bynum AND Gasol there.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> :lol: I guess we didn't quite pick up on that.


I got it and actually laughed out loud in my office. A couple of people looked at me like "what's he doing?"

Good one elcap15.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Having two seven footers back in the lineup is going to effect Odom the most. Kobe and Gasol will continue to work on the weakside while Bynum rather than Odom will be spoonfed opportunities on the strong side. Pau and Drew will play well off of each other, but Odom will be pushed further out to the perimeter. These wide open cuts to the lane and 1 on 1 opportunities we're seeing from Lamar will be few and far between. He won't operate with the same freedom. This is why I'm not sold on Odom as a fourth option, unless he can recognize where the ball needs to go and decide quickly. He is hitting wide open jumpers and rotating well defensively which is so far so good. With Odom, how long will this continue?


All good questions, and only time will tell. If he can hit his jumpers in the playoffs, I like this team's chances of going all the way.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

EHL; said:


> All good questions, and only time will tell. If he can hit his jumpers in the playoffs, I like this team's chances of *going all the way*.


i haven't seen you this upbeat in years. i guess that probably goes for all of us.


----------

